# Altitude sickness on #3; #6



## Guest (Mar 6, 2016)

Last week I came across CHI-LAX on the SWC. Around Raton Pass I became weak and breathless. I'd been actively walking around the whole train as I usually do, and it took me a few minutes to figure it out. The weakness and breathing difficulty lasted through to ABQ and beyond, and even the next day and night riding #14 LAX - DUN I was still not quite right.

After I got here (near DUN) I went and had myself checked out at the local ER (I'm 67) and all tests (many!) came back ok.

(Note: apart from this problem, the ride, the service, and the food were fine and very pleasant.)

So here's the dilemma: I'm booked on the Zephyr headed back to Chicago in a few days. I know some sections of that track are at higher altitudes than Raton - I've made the trip before but not had an issues with altitude. Does anyone have enough familiarity with that run to comment on places to make sure to remain seated and relaxed? (I already plan to be less active and make sure to stay well hydrated.)

Thanks in advance for any ideas or suggestions.


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 6, 2016)

The Frazier station is the highest on the route, and a few minutes later you will begin your descent to Denver. The altitude is roughly equivalent to the inside of a pressurized aircraft at cruising altitude, ~8000 feet if memory serves me correctly, so you should be fine.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 7, 2016)

Guest said:


> Last week I came across CHI-LAX on the SWC. Around Raton Pass I became weak and breathless. I'd been actively walking around the whole train as I usually do, and it took me a few minutes to figure it out. The weakness and breathing difficulty lasted through to ABQ and beyond, and even the next day and night riding #14 LAX - DUN I was still not quite right. After I got here (near DUN) I went and had myself checked out at the local ER (I'm 67) and all tests (many!) came back ok. So here's the dilemma: I'm booked on the Zephyr headed back to Chicago in a few days. I know some sections of that track are at higher altitudes than Raton - I've made the trip before but not had an issues with altitude. Does anyone have enough familiarity with that run to comment on places to make sure to remain seated and relaxed? (I already plan to be less active and make sure to stay well hydrated.)



If you were traveling on the Qinghai–Tibet Railway I could understand your focus on the altitude but as already mentioned Amtrak doesn't expose you to anything worse than commercial aircraft pressure and oxygen levels. Do you normally have difficulty breathing after walking to the restroom or galley when flying? If I were in your shoes I'd start checking my blood oxygen level on the regular. If walking down the aisle of a train is enough to cause you weakness and breathing trouble then you may be suffering from something chronic that requires more information than a single run of tests can identify.


----------



## Eric308 (Mar 7, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> The Frazier station is the highest on the route, and a few minutes later you will begin your descent to Denver. The altitude is roughly equivalent to the inside of a pressurized aircraft at cruising altitude, ~8000 feet if memory serves me correctly, so you should be fine.


Yes, Faser is at 8574' ELEVATION. Just a note...cities, towns, mountains are all at ELEVATION, not altitude. I think Ration Pass is about 7800' elevation. If you flew over it in a plane, your height would be known as altitude.


----------



## rrdude (Mar 7, 2016)

As I have aged, now 57, higher altitudes have begun to hit me harder than when I was younger.

Last summer, while hiking Philmont Scout Ranch with my son, I had to be evac'd off the mountain. (By Suburban, no big deal...)

My new "altitude sweet spot" is right around 10K... But I digress. While in the medical tents, doc prescribed me with this.

http://www.allivet.com/p-654-acetazolamide-tablet-250-mg.aspx?gclid=CKacy83crssCFYKQHwodMqEMUA

Acetazolamide really, really, really helped, and I was able to rejoin the crew, and exceed 10K for a few more nights.

The good thing about altitude sickness is the cure: Descend, and while *at* elevation, simply rest and do NOT exert yourself. (that's easy to do on a train, park your butt in the SSL, until you descend)


----------



## jis (Mar 7, 2016)

I did use Diamox, a branded version of the generic mentioned above, while traveling up in the Himalayas above 14,000'. I have never had to use it for recovery from altitude sickness. It was recommended for us as a preventive measure.


----------



## SP&S (Mar 7, 2016)

If you are experiencing weakness and shortness of breath at elevations on the train you should see your physician soon. The trip to the ER won't give you a thorough enough workup. Four years ago Mrs SP&S and I went up to Virginia City, NV on the V&T and upon any exertion she was quite weak and breathless. Turns out that her aortic valve was seriously compromised and would have likely killed her within a year. The surgery literally gave her a new lease on life. This event may be a warning to you.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 7, 2016)

Eric308 said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > The Frazier station is the highest on the route, and a few minutes later you will begin your descent to Denver. The altitude is roughly equivalent to the inside of a pressurized aircraft at cruising altitude, ~8000 feet if memory serves me correctly, so you should be fine.
> ...


I don't mind being corrected on terminology but I'm not terribly receptive to having corrections SHOUTED at me TWICE. It's not as though your body will respond differently depending on which word you choose.



SP&S said:


> If you are experiencing weakness and shortness of breath at elevations on the train you should see your physician soon. The trip to the ER won't give you a thorough enough workup. Four years ago Mrs SP&S and I went up to Virginia City, NV on the V&T and upon any exertion she was quite weak and breathless. Turns out that her aortic valve was seriously compromised and would have likely killed her within a year. The surgery literally gave her a new lease on life. This event may be a warning to you.


^ This.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 7, 2016)

Excellent advice SP&S!

Heart and Respitory Problems are serious matters, and if we're lucky we get a warning in time to have a Medical Checkup that, as you said, literally will save your life and also improve the quality of life!


----------



## Eric308 (Mar 7, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Eric308 said:
> 
> 
> > CCC1007 said:
> ...


DA...I apologize for the "shouting"....it was just an innocent gesture at emphasis. Thanks for reading anyway. Also, I misspelled Fraser.


----------



## chakk (Mar 16, 2016)

You probably want to not exert yourself any time the train is above 7,500 feet. On the CZ, there may be a short stretch in the wasatch Mtns of Utah during the night. In Colorado, for about 1 hour before and after your scheduled arrival in Fraser/Winter Park.

Avoiding alcohol and drinking plenty of water may also help.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 16, 2016)

Eric308 said:


> DA...I apologize for the "shouting"....it was just an innocent gesture at emphasis. Thanks for reading anyway. Also, I misspelled Fraser.


No problemo.



chakk said:


> You probably want to not exert yourself any time the train is above 7,500 feet. On the CZ, there may be a short stretch in the wasatch Mtns of Utah during the night. In Colorado, for about 1 hour before and after your scheduled arrival in Fraser/Winter Park. Avoiding alcohol and drinking plenty of water may also help.


I actually think this could still be something moderately serious. Especially since the OP initially thought it was important enough to head to the emergency room. It's probably just human nature to equate such things, but _not_ finding the problem doesn't necessarily mean there is no problem. It can also mean the problem merely remains undiagnosed.


----------

